# Air test



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I would like to test the fire sprinkler upgrade I installed. I have to pressurize the system to 200#'s for 1 hour. I would prefer to use compressed air, because the place is occupied. 
My 220 volt compressor says max. operating pressure is 125 psi. 
The pipe runs are 300 lf of 3" and 400 lf of 1 1/2"-1" branches.
Any ideas?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Get a bigger compressor.:whistling2:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Nitrogen.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*nitrogen*



U666A said:


> Nitrogen.


will a cylinder be enough for the entire floor?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*gee, thanks...*



AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Get a bigger compressor.:whistling2:


now I feel like one of the DIY'ers who wander on here


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> will a cylinder be enough for the entire floor?


I'm not sure how many m3 are in a cylinder. Whenever I've been involved in a nitrogen test, we filled with water first then bumped it up with the n2. It didn't take much at all.

I don't know if you could fill to 125# with air and then bump with n2?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*good idea*



U666A said:


> I'm not sure how many m3 are in a cylinder. Whenever I've been involved in a nitrogen test, we filled with water first then bumped it up with the n2. It didn't take much at all.
> 
> I don't know if you could fill to 125# with air and then bump with n2?


that sounds like a good idea. Max out the compressor first, then up to 200 with n2. I hope it works.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> that sounds like a good idea. Max out the compressor first, then up to 200 with n2. I hope it works.


I can't see why it wouldn't, just be careful. Once the system is full the n2 will bump the psi VERY quickly! I've seen the gauge jump 50# with a crack of the valve.

^^^Edit: This was on a water test bumped up with nitrogen.


On second thought, please do some more research on the subject before following my advice, it could be EXTREMELY dangerous.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Even faster yet ... Liquid nitrogen... A little will bump that pasted your 200 mark in seconds...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Even faster yet ... Liquid nitrogen... A little will bump that pasted your 200 mark in seconds...


Yeah?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

First I will ask is what type of pipe did you use? Hydrostatic tests are safer and quicker to discover a leak as water does not compress. JMHO


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*pipe*



Pipe Rat said:


> First I will ask is what type of pipe did you use? Hydrostatic tests are safer and quicker to discover a leak as water does not compress. JMHO


3": schedule 10 pipe with grooved couplings
2"> schedlue 40 pipe, threaded


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> 3": schedule 10 pipe with grooved couplings
> 2"> schedlue 40 pipe, threaded


That alone terrifies me! I've seen far too many blow outs on thin wall grooved.

Maybe I should add that to the superstition thread, I always get tense when testing sch 10 vic, especially 316L for some reason...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Why bother testing?? Those thinwall crap will rust out and leaks eventlly..


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Did you mean "rolled" grooves? Not my area of expertise as I have only installed a few dry standpipe systems with lightweight pipe. We "cut" grooves in the sch. 40 and "rolled" them on the sch 10.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Pipe Rat said:


> Did you mean "rolled" grooves? Not my area of expertise as I have only installed a few dry standpipe systems with lightweight pipe. We "cut" grooves in the sch. 40 and "rolled" them on the sch 10.


We only cut groove schedule 80, but that's very rare. If the situation calls for heavy wall pipe, it usually calls for a more reliable joint... I'll go get my shield.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Sch. 10 systems are all over here, for years, but I have not seen blowouts or rust holes yet. 
Yes, sch. 10 is roll grooved.
Someone local is selling a nitrogen cylinder, the size of a b tank, for $125. It is full. 
Should I get it? And what kind of regulator do I need?


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

sch 10? thats like... paper thin!

just sayin...


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 20, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Even faster yet ... Liquid nitrogen... A little will bump that pasted your 200 mark in seconds...


That doesn't sound like a good idea?....


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 20, 2012)

alberteh said:


> sch 10? thats like... paper thin!
> 
> just sayin...


Schedule 10-6 is the new Schedule 40 lighter and easy to cut.


----------



## sprinklertech (Oct 24, 2010)

JetSwet said:


> That doesn't sound like a good idea?....


A horrible idea.

From NFPA #13 2013 Handbook Edition Commentary found on page 1062:



> If the installing contractor is proposing an air pressure test at the pressures required for a hydrostatic test, can the authority having jurisdiction accept the results if a hydrostatic test is not conducted?
> 
> *ANSWER: No*. Air is a compressible gas, so a system pressurized to 225 psi (15 bar) or higher will have a lot of stored energy.* If a portion of he system fails, components could be thrown with violent and dangerous force.* It is not encouraged that an authority having jurisdiction or any personnel witness such test. The other concern is that there is no standard for such a ressure test. Therefore, if there is an pressure loss during the test, there will be nothing to compare the pressure loss with


The highest air pressure I would use would be 50 psi and that is it. I would pump it up to 50 psi to check for big leaks and then hydrostatically test it to 200 or 50 psi above working pressure to a maximum of 225 psi.

At 200psi if something came apart think shrapnel in a WW2 artillery barrage.


----------



## FL pipe dope (Dec 3, 2014)

As stated the reality and potential for injury or collateral damage is present. However it does not hurt the system. Recommendation is if you can completely control environment as in guarantee no one could possibly be injured as in a vacant building or floor… Then go ahead. Take it up to 200 psi, a couple of hours later if your pressure is basically stable bleed off the air and proceed with a hydrostatic test per code. Many retrofits encounter the same concerns and wish to air test. The Issue is injury. But it's a lot less cleanup than a water leak!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

FL pipe dope said:


> As stated the reality and potential for injury or collateral damage is present. However it does not hurt the system. Recommendation is if you can completely control environment as in guarantee no one could possibly be injured as in a vacant building or floor&#133; Then go ahead. Take it up to 200 psi, a couple of hours later if your pressure is basically stable bleed off the air and proceed with a hydrostatic test per code. Many retrofits encounter the same concerns and wish to air test. The Issue is injury. But it's a lot less cleanup than a water leak!


 Don't be a dope here without a proper introduction


----------



## FL pipe dope (Dec 3, 2014)

I would if I could figure out HOW!!!! This app isn't like any other forum I'm part of. Anyone ??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

FL pipe dope said:


> I would if I could figure out HOW!!!! This app isn't like any other forum I'm part of. Anyone ??


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession). Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## FL pipe dope (Dec 3, 2014)

I went to that link several times. I see nothing they're sending me to a location to post any intro or information. All I see there is a paragraph with dos and don'ts. I'd love to sign up but I can't figure it out!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

FL pipe dope said:


> I went to that link several times. I see nothing they're sending me to a location to post any intro or information. All I see there is a paragraph with dos and don'ts. I'd love to sign up but I can't figure it out!!


After u get it figured out.. then help me figure out how to post pixs here!


----------



## FL pipe dope (Dec 3, 2014)

Got it figured out. I hate apps. Went to the homepage got it downloaded we are good to go now. Fact this form looks remarkably similar to THT of which I am also a member. If you don't know what that forum is it's top secret I can't tell you.


----------



## Laura Scheffner (Jun 9, 2015)

It is recommended that you inspect and test your fire sprinkler system every six months. Fire sprinkler systems actually need little care and should last for the lifetime of your home.

*Step One - Main System Control Shut-Off Valve *
Locate the main system control shut-off valve. The shut-off valve is normally the domestic water supply line, located in or near the garage. 

* Step Two - Main Riser Location *
Locate the main riser for the sprinkler system. The riser is normally in a cabinet on the wall of the garage. 

* Step Three - Main Riser Inspection *
Inspect the main riser to assure that there is a water pressure. The pressure gauge should read between 50 psi and 100 psi. If the gauge reads either very low or no pressure at all, you should contact a licensed sprinkler contractor about repair. 

* Step Four - Inspector's Test Valve *
Locate the inspector's test valve, which is usually outside on the rear wall of the house. Open the test valve slowly - water should come out. Listen for the alarm bell. Once the alarm bell sounds, turn off the valve. If the alarm bell does not sound, look to see if there is any obstruction in the bell. If there is no obstruction and the alarm still does not sound, contact a licensed fire sprinkler contractor. 

* Step Five - Interior Inspection *
An interior inspection of your home should be conducted by looking at all the sprinkler heads. Look for any signs of leakage, items being hung from sprinkler heads, or damage to the sprinkler heads. If you have concealed sprinkler heads, check to ensure that the decorative cover plates are in place. If you find any damage or leakage, call a sprinkler contractor. If you find any objects being hung from the heads, remove them immediately.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*Now We're Talking!*



Laura Scheffner said:


> It is recommended that you inspect and test your fire sprinkler system every six months. Fire sprinkler systems actually need little care and should last for the lifetime of your home.
> 
> *Step One - Main System Control Shut-Off Valve *
> Locate the main system control shut-off valve. The shut-off valve is normally the domestic water supply line, located in or near the garage.
> ...


Thank you so much! 
That's what I needed...a generic cut-and-paste from a google search to answer my technical question.
I loved the part about locating the "main shutoff valve".:laughing:"In the garage".
The best is "contact a licensed fire sprinkler contractor.":thumbsup:
Our collective knowledge of installation, maintenance, and repair of fire suppression systems has improved thanks to that wonderful post.
Thanks again!


----------



## Laura Scheffner (Jun 9, 2015)

newyorkcity said:


> Thank you so much!
> That's what I needed...a generic cut-and-paste from a google search to answer my technical question.
> I loved the part about locating the "main shutoff valve".:laughing:"In the garage".
> The best is "contact a licensed fire sprinkler contractor.":thumbsup:
> ...


I didn't know the answer, I just want to help you. Thats why I did this. If you think Its wrong so I apologize.

Thanks


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Laura Scheffner said:


> I didn't know the answer, I just want to help you. Thats why I did this. If you think Its wrong so I apologize.
> 
> Thanks


We are a rough bunch sometimes, for many reasons.
You replied with good intentions, and sound like a nice person, which is not always the case. We get inundated with spammers and link-droppers.
Can you tell us more about yourself? No personal details necessary.
As my username states, I am in NYC. If there is anything I can do for you, let me know.
Sorry for the sarcastic NYC style response!


----------

